

New Deal for Information Technology - amyshelton
http://www.salon.com/news/politics/war_room/2011/06/14/lind_information_technology/index.html

======
bpick
Comparing Nanotech, Education, and future IT to other revolutionary
technologies is interesting but nothing radically new. It can be especially
difficult to direct money to these new frontiers when the infrastructure of
yesterday is becoming increasingly potholed.

Forward into uncertainty as a means of raising our ceiling? Or stand our
ground and try to raise the floor?

